# Uscita microfono distorta con Skype

## Cazzantonio

Ho  degli strani problemi  con Skype riguardo il microfono. Dall'altra parte della "cornetta" arriva una voce incredibilmente distorta, da risultare incomprensibile. Ho provato sia con il microfono integrato nel notebook che con uno esterno.

Ho letto a giro che poteva essere risolto abilitando il preentable kernel (prima avevo un kernel non-preentable), ma non è cambiato nulla. Ho provato a giocare con tutte le manopole di alsamixer pure senza risultato.

Un po' di info:

Intel core2 con scheda audio integrata IDT (driver snd_hda_intel). Sistema 64bit stabile tranne che per openrc e baselayout.

```
ale@heavensdoor ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 10 Mar 2010 07:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4.1 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4.1 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/pkg/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/pkg/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/exclude_sync"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp_portage"

PORTDIR="/var/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/pkg/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo caps cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga djvu dri dts dv dvd dvdr emboss encode evo exif fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gmp gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv idn ieee1394 ipv6 jpeg kdehiddenvisibility latex lcms libnotify libsamplerate mad mikmod mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly offensive ogg opengl openmp pam pch pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python quicktime readline reflection session smp speex spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads thunar tiff truetype unicode usb v4l2 vim-syntax vorbis wifi x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS
```

----------

## Peach

non sei l'unico ad avere questo problema che si presenta specialmente su 64bit con le librerie emul-linux 

vedi qui:

http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=523411

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ok, sembra che l'unica soluzione sia quella di tornare indietro alla versione precedente... bene!

E' strano comunque il fatto che ho provato la stessa versione in ubuntu e sembra funzionare. Guarderò di confrontare le versioni delle librerie.

----------

## Peach

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ok, sembra che l'unica soluzione sia quella di tornare indietro alla versione precedente... bene!

 

se non l'avessero levata da portage....

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> E' strano comunque il fatto che ho provato la stessa versione in ubuntu e sembra funzionare. Guarderò di confrontare le versioni delle librerie.

 

si, se puoi postare i risultati... ubuntu usa alsa puro?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Qua c'è una versione statica:

http://download.skype.com/linux/skype_static-2.1.0.47.tar.bz2

Se hai le emul-blablabla-libs giuste dovrebbe funzionare (a me quantomento funziona).

Appena ho del tempo controllo ubuntu, ma ti posso dire che comunque usa pulseaudio, che non ho mai capito cosa sia e a cosa serva di preciso (alsa funziona già di suo), e nemmeno ho mai capito come si configura. Magari la differenza è quella. Nel frattempo alla mia ragazza, stessa versione di ubuntu e skype, il microfono non funziona del tutto, quindi dovrò debuggare anche quello.

Settimana prossima ti faccio sapere. Per ora sono già troppo occupato qui a lavoro con un codice machiavellico da decifrare e correggere...

----------

